# Cage freak out!



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay so I just brought our new cockatiels home today. The little 3 1/2 month old male pearl (whom I named skit, but my husband renamed skeeter) was parent raised, but is still fairly tame b/c he was handled by people as a baby. The only thing is that he freaks out when you go to get him out of his cage and flaps around like a lunatic. Once you get him out he is fine for the most part, but will still try to fly off every little chance he gets. The lady did a HORRIBLE job clipping his wings, but I guess it will have to do until he molts in new feathers. When he does I'll clip them the right way. 

Skeeter has real potential and I see him becoming a very tame bird, but right now he is really skittish. What can I do to keep him from freaking out every time I try to get him out of his cage? He steps up really well when he is out and will even step up over and over again like he is climbing a ladder, but he won't step up while he's in his cage. Any suggestions?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a ringneck who just wouldn't allow hands in the cage. Once out of the cage he was fine. But in the cage he was a lunatic and if you dare get your hand near him you would loose chunks out of your hand. 

He's probably just still scared ! It is only day 1. Persistance and patiance .


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try gradual desensitization: walk slowly in the direction of the cage and stop when he starts to look nervous but hasn't gone into full-scale freakout yet. Stand there until he looks more relaxed (no steady staring, that's what predators do!) then turn and walk away. Repeat this a short time later. The bird learns that relaxation makes you take your unwanted self away, and the more he relaxes the closer you can get and the less he objects to your presence.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess I'll give it a try because it doesn't seem like anything else I'm doing is working. Thanks a lot!


----------

